# Installation Linux sur iMac Intel



## Dark Skyliner (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite installer Linux (Unbuntu) sur mon iMac Intel
Windows est déjà installer sur mon disque dure (interne,je n'est pas d'externe) grâce à Boot Camp
J'ai donc deux partitions:une pour Windows et une pour Mac
Au démarrage de mon iMac,je choisie si je veut aller sur Mac ou sur Windows,mais tout ça,vous le savez déjà^^je voulais juste vous expliquez quel était mon état actuel
Donc je voudrais savoir si il est possible d'installer Linux sur mon disque dure à l'aide de Boot Camp soit en créant par exemple,une troisième partition
Si il n'est pas possible d'installer Linux avec BootCamp,dites moi alors qu'elle est la procédure à suivre pour installer LInux sans effacer et/ou affecter mes autres partitions

Merci d'avance


----------



## claud (12 Juillet 2008)

Un tri-boot,c'est possible mais au-delà de mes compétences.

Mais j'ai installé un dual-boot sur un MBP penryn récemment.

La procédure est la suivante:
1° partitionner avec bootcamp
2° installation de rEFIT
http://refit.sourceforge.net/
  installation du fichier .dmg suivie d'un boot
3° installation d'ubuntu 8.04 en "manuel" de préférence
pour les partitions swap et /
et éventuellement home
4° et surtout après redémarrage
      -le CD est expulsé automatiquement
      -l'écran demande d'appuyer sur enter
      -on arrive sur la page refit:ne pas choisir Linux de suite mais
      ouvrir la deuxième petite icone en bas en partant de la gauche
      accepter la proposition:y pour yes+touche enter et choisir de
      booter sur mac.

Ensuite on a un superbe dual-boot!C'est le bonheur assuré.

Tiens moi au courant.


----------



## Dark Skyliner (12 Juillet 2008)

Ce qui me conviendrais c'est effectivement un trial-boot


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour je suis un ami de Dark Skyliner, c'est moi qui lui ai conseiller Ubuntu.

1.) Concernant son triple-boot j'aimerai avoir quelques précision, au niveau des partitionnement, faut-il partitioner en 2 via Bootcamp, ou faut il en faire une seul et Linux partitionnera automatiquement ce bout en Ext3 et SWAP ?

2.) Le Bootloader, sera celui de Ubuntu ou bien rEFIT ( si c'est un bootloader a moins que je n'ait pas compris)

Bonne soirée.


----------



## divoli (12 Juillet 2008)

Il existe quelques tutos à droite à gauche, plus ou moins récents, comme celui-ci.

Cependant, perso, je déconseille de s'y lancer si l'on a pas d'excellentes connaissances en informatique, des trois OS et en particulier de Linux.

Sinon, pour quelqu'un qui veut installer Linux sans souci, surtout s'il débute ou s'il n'a que des connaissances modestes, il ne faut pas hésiter à faire appel aux logiciels de virtualisation; Parallels Desktop (payant), VirtualBox (gratuit), VMware Fusion (payant).

VMware Fusion est à cet égard excellent.


----------



## Dark Skyliner (13 Juillet 2008)

Concernant le tuto,pour ma part,windows est déjà installer à l'aide BootCamp,donc le tuto ne me convient car il dise de ne pas installer windows tout de suite...
Merci encore


----------



## divoli (13 Juillet 2008)

Bah tu peux faire une recherche, il y en a d'autres.

Sinon, j'insiste un peu, mais tu peux installer Linux dans une machine virtuelle, cela ne fait pas courir de risque à ta partition OS X, qui l'héberge. Et je le répète, ça marche très bien (en tout cas avec Fusion).


Mais peut-être que tu tiens absolument à une partition dédiée à Linux...


----------



## Dark Skyliner (13 Juillet 2008)

Oui je tien vraiment à avoir une partition réservée à Linux (tri-boot:Mac-Windows-Linux)


----------



## tatouille (14 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> Oui je tien vraiment à avoir une partition réservée à Linux (tri-boot:Mac-Windows-Linux)



perso pour etre productif

http://www.virtualbox.org/attachment/wiki/Screenshots/VirtualBox_OSX_beta_3.png


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juillet 2008)

Y a moyen avec VirtualBox ou Parallel ou Fusion de booter une VM depuis une partition Linux ?

(la partition linux serait là par un dual boot os x + debian via rEFIt).

Parce que j'aimerais pouvoir démarrer sous Debian directement, mais aussi y accéder dans un VM si besoin  (et sur le même système).


Il me semble qu'avec une partcoh windows de BootCamp ça fonctionne, mais qu'en est il de Linux et de rEFIt ?


----------



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Ok,j'en vient alors à cette question:tri-boot possible ou pas finalement?


----------



## divoli (14 Juillet 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Y a moyen avec VirtualBox ou Parallel ou Fusion de booter une VM depuis une partition Linux ?
> 
> (la partition linux serait là par un dual boot os x + debian via rEFIt).
> 
> ...



C'est une bonne question, qui perso m'intéresse beaucoup (et qui me motiverait pour installer un triple boot).
Mais toutes les réponses que j'ai trouvé depuis un bon moment démontrent que cela ne marche pas. Manifestement, ces logiciels prennent en charge l'OS installé via bootcamp (si c'est Windows). Mais dès que l'on s'amuse à modifier les partitions,  il n'y a plus une telle prise en charge.



Dark Skyliner a dit:


> Ok,j'en vient alors à cette question:tri-boot possible ou pas finalement?



Clairement oui. Si ce n'est qu'il faut trouver la meilleure procédure.

Il y en a une là (voir paragraphe II,2), mais elle date, donc j'y met de grosses réserves;
http://www.labo-apple.org/fr/spip.php?article363&artpage=2-3

Dans tous les cas, sauvegarde préalablement tes deux partitions (OS X avec par exemple Copy Carbon Cloner, et la partition Windows avec Winclone).


----------



## Dark Skyliner (14 Juillet 2008)

Parfait divoli,exactement ce que je cherchais,merci beaucoup 
Si j'ai des difficultés,je vous tien au courant


----------



## divoli (15 Juillet 2008)

Fais quand même attention, l'article date de janvier 2007, les versions d'OS X et de Linux ont évolué depuis. 
Si ça foire, tu risques de ne pas trouver d'aide.
Comme je te l'ai conseillé, fais des sauvegardes préalables de tes partitions OS X et bootcamp (Windows).


----------



## Dark Skyliner (15 Juillet 2008)

Merci mais petit soucis:je n'est pas de DD externe pour faire des sauvegardes :S


----------

